
How the Czechia through community effort got to 100% mask usage in 10 days - aaron695
https://twitter.com/jeremyphoward/status/1242572288962240517
======
anonsubmit2671
I want to go agro on US govt liars who damage trust, try to manipulate people
and don't promote honest information.

This wouldn't happen in the US because the prevailing attitude is "everyone
for themselves; working together is communism." Oddly enough, parts of the Bay
Area experienced "panic buying" of masks in early January: I was at a
Walgreens on El Camino in Palo Alto when people were buzzing like bees around
masks like they were toilet paper at Costco nowadays. IIRC, it was mostly
persons of Asian ancestry because they follow the news and have friends and
family overseas; a few globally-aware Caucasians did as well.

